# price check



## jbw76 (Dec 1, 2011)

is $425 a decent price for a 3rd gen model 27 in good condition with new night sights, two magazines,and a kydex holster. thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jbw76 said:


> is $425 a decent price for a 3rd gen model 27 in good condition with new night sights, two magazines,and a kydex holster. thanks


yes its a good price, but if you buy it you are stuck with a glock


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jbw76 said:


> is $425 a decent price for a 3rd gen model 27 in good condition with new night sights, two magazines,and a kydex holster. thanks


Yeah, that's good. night sights usually tack on another $100, the holster can either be a good bargain or just incentive, all depends on the holster.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like a fair price.


----------

